# Lost Doe



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Went out in the snow this afternoon , not really expecting to see much . But still entered the woods with confidence . About 4:30 I had 6 does come in directly behind me offering a 20yd broadside shot. I settled the pin right in on her boilermaker and watched her jump the string . Hoping I had hit the tip of the lungs I knew the arrow was a little high. Got down , checked the arrow and nothing but a bit of hair and fat . Not a single drop of blood either !!!!! Man was I disguisted , my arrow went in that dead spot between the top of the lungs and the spine . Well needless to say I did find her bounding away in a field about a half hour later. It has been a rough deer season for me , and I have still have not got my buck yet. But that just topped it off !!! I am about ready to throw the towel in !!!!


----------



## catfishing22 (Mar 7, 2009)

i know how you feel man im still after my first deer shot a doe and couldnt find her anywhere


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You shot OVER the spine, not under it. There is no "void".


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Hang in their bulldawg... 2 years ago, I had a very nice buck do this to me- I watched the arrow zoom over his back. arrgggghhhh!

hey, ski season is only 2 months away!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Sorry about that. The dead zone is a place every bowhunter encounters at some point.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> You shot OVER the spine, not under it. There is no "void".


Yes there is. I have seen it happen 3 times over the last 20 years. I have seen it with my own eyes. High pass through but no dead deer. I then saw the same deer a week later walking around with a hole through both sides.


----------



## noboatdave (May 5, 2004)

Impossible. The white spot is the spine. You can see the tops of the lungs rising to either side. The blue line is your probable angle.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

noboatdave said:


> Impossible. The white spot is the spine. You can see the tops of the lungs rising to either side. The blue line is your probable angle.


You just messed up the tenderloins


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> You shot OVER the spine, not under it. There is no "void".


Sorry you lost your doe but luckily she will most likely recover from the hit...I did the same thing in nov but unfortunatly it wasn't a doe but a 8 pt that was pushing the 160" mark.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

noboatdave said:


> Impossible. The white spot is the spine. You can see the tops of the lungs rising to either side. The blue line is your probable angle.


Agreed. I posted before I gave it any thought. What I was trying to say is it is possible to hit a deer high and completely miss the spine and vitals. Great pic!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Keep at it...those deer are herded up. You will get another crack at another one by the end of the season. I was out last year on the last day of bowseason and saw 35+ deer in 3 hours. I shot and missed a yearling, but nonetheless, it was a very exciting way to end the season.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks guys for the pic of the vitals . I have been deer hunting for almost 15 years and I guess I never gave it much thought as to my shot on that deer . I also pictured in my head there being a void between the top of the lungs and spine . Never really sat and really thought about it . I was thinking the spine was right on top of the back and so far down as pictured in the illustration. As far as the blue line showing my projected angle , I wouldnt say it was that steep. I got caught up in the excitement and forgot a guideline I always follow . In which I always take my pin and follow up into the kill zone from the bottom up . Therefore putting me in between the lungs and heart to insure me a good shot in the case that a deer does jump the string such as this one did . It has been quite a long time since I have shot a deer with a bow . When I first started out bowhunting as a kid I shot deer every year with my bow and never had a problem . I am so determined to get one with my bow this year, I guess I just rushed it a little bit . But thanks for the illustration guys , and learning me on where everything is located inside that deer.

Baddfish after the deer season I am having musky fishing would be a walk in the park right now !!!!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

After a long COLD weekend in the woods I managed to see 27 deer in the 10 hours I spent between yesterday and today . I did also see the doe I shot on monday, and of course she is getting around without a problem . I was hoping to get a shot at her again but she was over 50 yds away when I saw her. It was rough out there this weekend but the deer were moving very good despite the cold weather and high winds. I actually saw most of my deer movement in the middle of the day .


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Man- I give you props for being out there last weekend! Phew!

I don't mind the snow (we probably have 12in up here) but the 12degrees is hard to take 20ft in a tree! I'm gonna try and hold out for a warm up...
gotta use my new rangefinder more then once!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks Baddfish ! It does help a little bit that I do work outside . I am a little bit conditioned to the weather. All I know is is that its been a tough season for me and at this point all I can do is hunt hard and not give up. I did get out new years eve morning just as the snow let up , and managed to see 4 bucks that day . Including a ten point that I have never seen before , I am guessing he will probably score around 140. Last season can be just as good as the rut in my opinion. I always see a ton of deer late in the year. 

My dad and I just bought a rangefinder this year also . Its very nice having one . I definitely will never hunt without one again .


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

My dad bought one this year also. It was nice to get out in September and mark trees from all my treestands throughout the property. Really made a difference this year when you know the exact yardage rather than just estimating.


----------

